# Mulberry trees



## Jovian (May 31, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how mulberry trees do in terms of pollen and nectar for bees?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't see bees on my mulberry blooms.
There is the pollen only male tree and the female with fruits tree.
Both I don't see my bees working them. Will only plant them to enjoy
the fruits though.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Same here, never seen bees in the mulberry tree. I do love the fruit too!


----------



## Jovian (May 31, 2016)

Thank you all for your observations


----------

